

Introducing Autographer the World's First Intelligent, Wearable Camera.  - rastapanda
http://www.autographer.com/

======
superk
I totally see this as the future of photography. Good pictures are all about
timing (luck) - i'm pretty sure you could give a monkey a digital camera with
enough storage and come up with a World Press Photo of the Year. I think about
how different I take pictures now (snap snap snap and sort/discard) versus
with film (every shot in the roll of 12 or 24 was precious). I see this as an
extension of that. I'm pretty sure the future a camera smart enough to
understand composition/color in order to know when is the right moment to
capture a nicely framed image... and maybe to take more shots when there is a
lot of movement or even to react to your body (higher temperature/heartbeat
might indicate change in emotion/excitement so should capture more/continuous
images). I'd actually like for this to be in a hat form or maybe glasses to
capture images at eye-level. Damn, is this just where Google Glasses is going?

------
fragholrok
Not exactly the world's first wearable camera per se
([http://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potenti...](http://www.ted.com/talks/pranav_mistry_the_thrilling_potential_of_sixthsense_technology.html)),
but it will be quite interesting nonetheless to see its "intelligence" in
action.

